# Favorite anime movie.



## Dark Serge (Aug 9, 2007)

So what are all y'all favorite anime movies?
Mine would have to be a toss up between
Grave of the fireflies and Akira


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2007)

Ninja Scoll, Princess Mononoke.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2007)

Kiki's Delivery Service _and_ Spirit Away take the cake *HANDS DOWN*

*ALL* of the Detective Conan movies come second.

Gudam movies are good to mention aswell.


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 9, 2007)

Grave of the fireflies is probably one of the only anime movies that made me wanna cry (I probably would have, but my roomate was in the room at the times so I held back  but it was hard not too). Despite the fact Akira is a classic, for me that movie was just one big WTF. So for me Grave of the Fireflies, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, and Perfect Blue are my favorites.


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2007)

Lupin III: First Contact, Spirited Away, and Princess Mononoke would be my top 3.

-EDIT-
Forgot the Cowboy Bebop movie. D:


----------



## mister_napolean (Aug 9, 2007)

X and tokyo revalations


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 9, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop: The Movie
Princess Mononoke
Lupin III: The Secret of Mamo
Akira
Howl's Moving Castle 
Final Fantasy Advent Children
Gundam Wing Endless Waltz

etc....


----------



## geostigma (Aug 9, 2007)

Mononoke Hime, Akira, X  ^ ooh good list, I forgot about FFAC, Endless Waltz and the bebop movie, but despite enjoying them I never rewatched them. other good ones I just watched once HNI Road to glory was great too. DBZ 8, 9, 13. Tenchi Muyo in Love.

but Princess Mononoke is probably my favorite. Spirited Away was cool, but for some reason Mononoke Hime left me in awe.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 9, 2007)

Akira
Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi
Hotaru no haka
Hadashi no Gen
Dragon Ball Z: Tatta Hitori no Seishou Kessen Furiza ni Chounda Z Senshi Songokuu Otosan (its for TV but its my fav of DBZ )


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop: Knockin on Heaven's Door stands above all others


AKIRA
GiTS
Ninja Scroll
Mononoke
Raoh Gaiden
Highlander
Spiriggan
and
Endless Waltz are all good aswell


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Princess Mononoke and Endless Waltz no doubt.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 10, 2007)

I LOVED My Neighbor Totoro and Spirited Away!!


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2007)

My top three favorites:

- _Akira_
- _Endless waltz_
- _Steamboy_.

Grave of the Fireflies is way too depressing for me to watch.


----------



## Natha (Aug 10, 2007)

well I actually haven't seen that many anime movies but out of the ones I've seen I really liked Satoshi Kon's work and Toki Wo Kakeru Shoujo


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 10, 2007)

Ghost in the Shell
Akira
Ninja Scroll
Patlabor: The Movie
Venus Wars
Appleseed
Street Fighter II
Fist of the North Star - Only because of its extreme violence.

I grew up watching some of these. Classic.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> X and tokyo revalations



Tokyo Revelations is the TRC OVAs right? Those aren't out yet...




Also I see none of you guys have Kiki's Delivery Service on your list.... That's kind of sad.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 10, 2007)

- All of Miyazaki's films (Nausicaa's my top fav of them all)
- FF7: AC
- Cowboy Bebop Movie
- One Piece Movie 4

Naruto movies don't deserve to be mentioned


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Aug 10, 2007)

Lupin III: Castle of Cogliostro
Cowboy Bebop The Movie
Akira
Ghost in the Shell 1/2
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Patlabor: The Movie
Ninja Scroll
Appleseed
End of Evangelion


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 10, 2007)

akira
princess monoke
conquerer of shambala
XD


----------



## mister_napolean (Aug 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Tokyo Revelations is the TRC OVAs right? Those aren't out yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah its kinda old.. but its really good i cant find a copy of it anymore nor can i find a download on it lemme see if i can find info on ti..

Winter Cicada


----------



## Hio (Aug 12, 2007)

Pokemon The movie?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 12, 2007)

Ghost in the shell
Fist of the north star
Howl moving castle 
(i dont remember all the movies I watch)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2007)

Totoro would still have to be my favorite, infinitely too adorable and sweet. After that, the Sailor Moon R movie. ^^;

Oh, but you all do make me watch to re-watch Cowboy Beboy: Tengoku no Tobira.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 14, 2007)

Advent Children is muh baby, but I don't exactly consider it full-length anime, even though it does contain some elements.

Spirited Away RULES.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2007)

Street Fighter 2 The Animated Movie.

First one i saw and i still like it.


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 14, 2007)

Howl moving castle
Tales from Earthsea
Conquerer of Shambala
Mononoke


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2007)

Cowboy bebop


----------



## Charu (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm....

-Naruto, the 1st Movie
-Spirited Away
-Rayearth OVA/OAV
-Princess Mononoke

Can't remember the rest...x[


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 15, 2007)

Akira is the best anime movie ever made.


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 15, 2007)

in Story and Epicness Akira takes this all hands down.

Personal Favorites
Ah My Goddess
Inuyasha Movie 3. (I know its Inuyasha but his dad was so kick ass and the swords were on point)
Armitage Polymatrix
Endless Waltz
History of Trunks (movie was def heartfelt)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't choose between End of Evangelion, Conquerer of Shamballa, Akira, and any Hayao Miyazaki films.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 15, 2007)

Spirited Away I guess or Totoro I loved that as a little kid.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 15, 2007)

Detective Conan Movie 5


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

Akira, no question in my mind.


----------



## lollipop (Aug 16, 2007)

I loved Akira.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 16, 2007)

Princess Mononoke was amazing and the first 2 Naruto movies were pretty good. As well as every Pokémon movie to date.


----------



## qball (Aug 18, 2007)

Spirited Away because you can saw that was a great movie instead of that was a great anime.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2007)

Princess Mononoke & all of Miyazaki's other work.


----------



## Auraya (Aug 19, 2007)

Either Spirited Away or Howl's Moving Castle

I love both these films, they were so beautifully animated, and I loved the story in both of them, although Howl's Moving Castle was based on a book , so the plot was already there I guess


----------



## Verlin (Aug 19, 2007)

Princess Mononoke. period.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

8 Man After
Dominon Tank Police
Macross Plus
Macross II
Robotech The Shadow Chronicles
DBZ Movie 12
Gundam Wing Endless Waltz Special Edition(uncut)
that's it for now


----------



## Tsunade~The Fifth Hokage (Aug 21, 2007)

Sailor Moon Super S
Sailor Moon S
Pokemon The First Movie
Pokemon 2000
Digimon The Movie
Cardcaptors The Movie
Yugioh Capsule Monsters
Dragonball Z Wrath of the Dragon


----------



## Podman (Aug 21, 2007)

1.Dead Leaves

   2.The Original Ghost in the Shell

   3.Fatal Fury 2


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 21, 2007)

Akira
Spirited Away
Digimon the movie


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 21, 2007)

L.I.L.Y. Cat was another good sci-fi horror anime


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2007)

Grave of the Fireflies
Cowboy Bebop
Spirited Away


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2007)

FF Advent Children
Princess Mononoke
Akira


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Alien from the Darkness- a good sci-fi horror flick for us adults


----------



## Munken (Aug 23, 2007)

&


----------



## Isourou-san (Aug 23, 2007)

Ninja Scroll and Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 23, 2007)

Almost any movie done by Miyazaki, but the one that stands above all of the rest would be Princess Monoke. The art for these movies is terrific, just that detail makes the movie better than most.


----------



## Goom (Aug 23, 2007)

hmm i just watched spirited away yesterday and it was very good.  In a different way from princess mononoke. Both were equally good but had different ways they were good.  Spirited away was mostly fantasyish and had awesome feelings.   Mononoke had a great storyline and good action sequences.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Aug 23, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 23, 2007)

Akira
Final Fantasy VII Advent Children
Fatal Fury The Motion Picture
Street Fighter Alpha
Ninja Scroll
Street Fighter II The Animated Movie


----------



## Homura (Aug 23, 2007)

Gundam Wing Endless Waltz
I have another movie, but I forgot what it was called. It had to do with Dragon of the Heaven and the Dragon of the earth.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Naruto Movies 

FF:AC


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2007)

Grave of the Fireflies
Miyazaki movies;

I really want to see "The Girl who Lept Through Time".


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 24, 2007)

Perhaps someone can help me with the title im thinking of. I saw a anime movie in which there was this forest and in it inhabitaed giant poisonus insects. And these humans that invaded this little town wanted to use these giant robot monstrosties to burn it down. It starts out with this plane crashing by this village and a giant insect looking thing comes out and a girl plays some instrument to lure it back to the forest. 

Have no clue what its name was, but it was good.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 24, 2007)

- Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo (The Girl Who Lept Through Time)
- Ghost in the Shell: Solid State Society
- Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' on Heaven's Door
- OP Movie 6 (For N.Matsumoto's Key Animation)
- Miyazaki Films


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 24, 2007)

Oriodark178 said:


> Perhaps someone can help me with the title im thinking of. I saw a anime movie in which there was this forest and in it inhabitaed giant poisonus insects. And these humans that invaded this little town wanted to use these giant robot monstrosties to burn it down. It starts out with this plane crashing by this village and a giant insect looking thing comes out and a girl plays some instrument to lure it back to the forest.
> 
> Have no clue what its name was, but it was good.



Thats Kaze no tani no Nausic?a. 

Nausic?a of the valley of wind, I think its name in english was.


----------



## Goom (Aug 24, 2007)

ohh didnt miyazaki make that movie then.  Im starting to watch his vids and i recognize it.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

don't watch much anime. I liked advent children though because I love final fantasy 7


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

Advent Children


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 24, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Thats Kaze no tani no Nausic?a.
> 
> Nausic?a of the valley of wind, I think its name in english was.



Yeah thats it! Thanks, my mind can rest easy now.


----------



## nepthalion (Aug 24, 2007)

FMA: Conquerer of Shambala would have to be my favorite.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 24, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
Howl's Moving Castle

Etc.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 24, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop - The Movie


----------



## JJsuperuler (Aug 24, 2007)

mines is HANDS DOWN Final Fantasy advent Children so epis can the sword fighting and fighting is crazy so amazing!

I also like Full Metal Alchemist: Conquer of Shambala


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Howl's Moving Castle* and *Beyond the Clouds: The promised place of our early days*


----------



## myle (Aug 24, 2007)

leetlegit said:


> Advent Children



By far the best anime movie I have ever watched.


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2007)

*5 Centimeters Per Second *
And the *Cowboy Bebop: The Movie*


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 25, 2007)

JJsuperuler said:


> mines is HANDS DOWN Final Fantasy advent Children so epis can the sword fighting and fighting is crazy so amazing!
> 
> I also like Full Metal Alchemist: Conquer of Shambala



that was a pretty good one


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 25, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children

Yeah, my anime viewings are rather limited. :/


----------



## Scud (Aug 25, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Cowboy Bebop - The Movie


Seconded. 

Grave of the Fireflies comes in at a close second.


----------



## keisenju (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm... 
> Mononoke Hime
> Akira
> Ghost in the shell 
> Street Fighter 2


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

two other good ones

Apple Seed, The one that came out in the 90's and the one that was made 2 years ago


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 26, 2007)

Mononoke Hime


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

Vampire Hunter D


----------

